# Anyone recommend a local sump builder?



## luzblue (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking to get a custom acrylic sump built for my new tank :lol:
Anyone local you can suggest?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Custom built acrylic is not cheap. Unless money is not object, I would try to find a good used ones. I have a 20 gallon and a 100gallon for sale.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...assifieds-28/fs-100g-acrylic-sump-$350-19527/

Cost of the sump itself was $500.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-livestock-equipment-classifieds-28/fs-sump-$85-18788/

There may be others for sale on the forum as well.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My custom acrylic set me back $400. not cheap as Gordon said. You might be better off buying a retail acrylic sump or wet/dry in terms of price and design. At least you won't have to worry about design.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Tony :

I think your are the original owner of my sump. I was actually trying very hard to see if I can use it for my SW. It about 5" deeper than I like. I may keep trying if no one wants them for a give away price.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

yes Gordon, i believe you have my old sump. Its probably deeper than most out there as it was built for my 400.


----------

